# OSRAM Golden Dragon Camping Lantern



## Mark2 (Apr 5, 2005)

First the facts:

<ul type="square"> [*]uses an 1.2W OSRAM Golden Dragon LED [*]2 brightness modes [*]runs on 4 AA cells [*]30 lumens on high setting (according to package) [*]25 hours runtime on high, 100 on low (according to package) [*]body is made of plastic except for the hook and the stands [*]cost was $32.50 [/list]
The light output of this little lantern is very good, thanks to the nice design of the reflector and the Golden Dragon LED. The 30 lumens claimed is definitely not far off, compared to some flashlights, I'd say it's definitely in the 20-30 lumens range. Above the LED sits a frosted dome which acts a diffuser. Above the dome is a reflective cone which reflects some light to the sides and downward, where some of it hits the reflective socket of the frosted dome. This design is very efficient and results in nice and even light distribution in all directions.

The color of the light is extremely white, both on low and high.

The body is made of plastic with a rubberized shaft. It doesn't feel cheap, but it will definitely not take drops or people stepping on it well.

The switch is rubberized as well and seems to be electronic. The low mode is not pulsed. After a while, the part of the body where the LED sits becomes warm.

Conclusion: a very nice little lantern with the best output and beam pattern I have seen so far from any LED lantern. My only complaint is the body which should be more robust for my taste, but it's at least as good as other camping lanterns, don't get me wrong here. I guess it's just a matter of cost. My impression of the Golden Dragon LED is that its light output is comparable to a 1W Luxeon, it might be a bit more efficient, though, and the color is perfectly white, at least the one in this lantern. Overall: a winner!







The retractable aluminum stands:















Compared to the Dorcy LED lantern:


----------



## MY (Apr 5, 2005)

That is great. Where can one buy it?

Regards


----------



## Mark2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Looks like Brunton offers this lantern under their own brand, TAD added it to their site just recently. But the Brunton site doesn't mention the Golden Dragon LED and claims a runtime of 250 hours, the dome looks kind of different, too. Maybe the Brunton is a version with a lower power LED?


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 5, 2005)

SWEET! Thanks for the review.


----------



## MY (Apr 5, 2005)

I did not find either Osram or Brunton lights on TAD's site. Any other ideas where the Osram lantern can be found?

Regards


----------



## MY (Apr 5, 2005)

OK, I found the Brunton lantern but it looks like the Osram except it has 4 5mm leds rather than the Osram emitter. Again, anybody know where to buy the Osram?


----------



## PeLu (Apr 6, 2005)

But it does not have a remote control like its larger siblings...


----------



## watt4 (Apr 6, 2005)

huh? a lantern without a remote control? that's barbaric!


----------



## Mark2 (Apr 6, 2005)

MY: I have no idea where they are available in Canada. I found the lantern at the local post office (no joke). I am willing to send you one, but shipping would probably be pretty high considering the value of the lantern. Let me know if I shall find out the exact cost.


----------



## davidefromitaly (Apr 6, 2005)

very very very nice


----------



## Mark2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Just found the Brunton at BaseGear and it looks as if it actually uses 4 5mm LEDs instead of the Golden Dragon 1.2W in the OSRAM version.


----------



## MY (Apr 6, 2005)

Mark2. PM sent for request to send me a lantern!

Regards.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 6, 2005)

I would love to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I've seen very similar lanterns in Brookstone and Restoration Hardware. I believe they used three LED's and may have had two levels. Seem like they were way too expensive.

Geoff


----------



## Jumi (Apr 7, 2005)

I would bet that the manufacturer is Chinese Lomak, nothing on they website thought. Many of Osrams flaslights and lanterns are made by Lomak.

Juha


----------



## TrueBlue (May 16, 2005)

Has anyone seen a US distributor for this lantern? I do see on the Net a lot of sellers of the Brunton version with 5mm LEDs. I can't find any that have the Golden Dragon.


----------



## Sigman (May 17, 2005)

The "beamshot" next to the Dorcy lantern says ALOT!!! It's that ole' picture is worth a 1000 words! 

I like this one!! We need a group buy on these!


----------



## Sigman (May 17, 2005)

...another double-post!


----------



## markdi (May 17, 2005)

yes a group buy

I want to grab a golden dragon by the tail


----------



## NewBie (May 17, 2005)

Web Page for Osram Golden Dragon:

Golden Dragon Web Page 

Datasheet for the Golden Dragon:
Golden Dragon Data Sheet


----------



## TrueBlue (May 17, 2005)

Don't you know that dragons are elusive and extinct? I hope this dragon is just elusive. We need to find the Dragon!


----------



## meteor (May 17, 2005)

Digi-Key shows them as being in stock. Search for part number 475-1120-1-ND. $10.50 each in singles.


----------



## MY (May 17, 2005)

Mark2 was gracious enough to send me a OSRAM lantern. I must say that it is by far the best lantern I have ever seen. The lantern puts out quite a bit of light as Mark2's review indicates although the run time is not quite what the package says but still very long. 

If there is a group buy, I would like to get another lantern. You will not be dissapointed.

Thanks again to Mark2 for the review and the lantern!

Regards.


----------



## 4x4Dragon (May 18, 2005)

i'd be interested in a group buy.........


----------



## jtice (May 18, 2005)

I would be in for one if theres a GB for sure.

Are these regulated at all? what IS the real life runtime?


----------



## Frenchyled (May 18, 2005)

YEah !! Very nice Camping lantern indeed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
count me in for a group buy....

MArk, Email sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 18, 2005)

I'm IN for a group buy!


----------



## Outrider (May 18, 2005)

PLEASE add me to the group buy list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 18, 2005)

I'd be quite interested in this one , too ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
bernie


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2005)

Same here...I'd love to add one of these things to my website. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Quickbeam (May 18, 2005)

---Moderator hat on---

Whoa, whoa, whoa! Group buys have their own forum folks! Obviously there's interest, so let's take it to that forum. Not here please. Let's keep it focused on reviews and review comments/questions.

---Moderator hat off---


----------



## MrMom (May 18, 2005)

If someone is willing, I'm in for one or more.


----------



## jtice (May 18, 2005)

I tell ya, that Quickbeam, always a buzzkill /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


eh, I guess he has a point though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Do we even know a source for these? I sure cant find one.
After we find a source, lets start a GB thread for this. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## markdi (May 18, 2005)

what is a buzzkill ?


----------



## jtice (May 18, 2005)

Its ruining someones fun, turning a fun/good moment bad, bringing you down, etc.

GB started yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## watt4 (May 18, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buzzkill

or, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickBeam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## MY (May 20, 2005)

Don't get the readily available Bruton with 5mm LED version mixed up with the OSRAM lantern. They both look about the same but the light output is vastly different. The OSRAM uses an equivilent to an efficient Lux I. I have been getting about half the stated run-time on Nimh - still pretty good though. On dim, there is still plenty of lumens to light up an area to read by. Again, great lantern.

Regards.


----------



## jtice (May 20, 2005)

Still no source for these huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
All I can find is the 4 5mm led version at Tadgear, but I want the OSRAM /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

It seems very small, shipping shouldnt be real bad, maybe some of you guys that have access to it outside the US could mail us some? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mark2 (May 20, 2005)

jtice: I've twice bought out all stock lanterns at the shop where I bought mine to ship them to other CPFers around the world, and already CPFers are asking for 3 more! We should really try to get them from somewhere else at a better price, $32.50 cannot be the best price for this. The shop where I buy them carries all kinds of OSRAM stuff, mostly light bulbs. The only flashlights they have is this lantern and a small keychain LED light (also OSRAM brand).


----------



## jtice (May 20, 2005)

Mark2, How nice of you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Well, $32.50 is the best price, seeing how we cant find another source! lol
It is alittle steep for a small lantarn of thise brightness, but I like the size and form factor.
Would make a SWEEEEET tent light, and emergancy power outage light.

Ive looked, and cant find ANYthing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

We need to find a place to get a group buy going, I know alot of ppl will want these.

If all else fails, I may have to have you snag me one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

~John


----------



## 4x4Dragon (May 20, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mark2 said:*
jtice: I've twice bought out all stock lanterns at the shop where I bought mine to ship them to other CPFers around the world, and already CPFers are asking for 3 more! We should really try to get them from somewhere else at a better price, $32.50 cannot be the best price for this. The shop where I buy them carries all kinds of OSRAM stuff, mostly light bulbs. The only flashlights they have is this lantern and a small keychain LED light (also OSRAM brand). 

[/ QUOTE ]

i'd be willing to wait and see if a better price can be found. it's crazy noone can find an online source for these!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## TrueBlue (May 20, 2005)

The way I figure a high price is better than no product at all. I've searched the Net for hours and have not had any luck finding the lantern. I've been looking for over a month.


----------



## StoneDog (May 20, 2005)

Here is Osram's brochure for the lamp. 

Has anyone tried calling any of the Osram offices in North America?


----------



## jtice (May 20, 2005)

Good find StoneDog ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

while apreciate that find,,,, now I REALLY want one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## StoneDog (May 20, 2005)

Glad to ... ehh ... help? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

This is a very interesting lantern. I would certinaly like a few for around the house and camping, but not at $32 each.

Jon


----------



## Phaserburn (May 20, 2005)

I would be interested in a group buy also.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 21, 2005)

I just got off the phone with ARC Mania and we talked about the new Osram Lantern he got with the Golden Dragon LED.

_WHOA!_ Nope, he doesn’t have access to a bunch of lanterns; it was sent to him. So we still have to find the seller of the lantern. I hear the lanterns are rare and I can attest to that. I’ve been digging through the Net for a month and have yet to find a seller.

Arcy found out the light is regulated. Yes, Arcy opened the light and did a quick look/see.

Unlike the cheaper Brunton light with only direct drive, the Osram has electronics in the light. The Osram has a voltage boost circuit in it. The run time should be decent with consistent light output.

The Osram Golden Dragon emitter has a white tint. Unlike the early model Golden Dragon samples that had a yellowish tint the new emitters are white, efficient and bright…very bright. Eyeball measurements from ARC Mania put the output at guess/estimate at 40 lumen range.

The lantern has an impressive output that is adjustable. The output is smooth without any distortions in the beam.

What is not to like about this light? We are like starving wolves. _We have just got to find this lantern. But where is it?_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jtice (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info TruBlue and Arc Mania !

I am glad to here the lantern is regulated. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Sounds grrrreat.

But MAN, where are they !!?!!????!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## javafool (May 21, 2005)

I just sent an email to Sylvania/Osram here in the US asking if there were any retailers planning to carry the camping lantern. I mentioned interest here at CPF hoping to show it is more than just my interest in this lantern.

I will let you know if they reply.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 21, 2005)

Let me add that Arcy said there is a double-sided circuit board in the light. There is a well designed heat sink for the emitter that is small and works. There isn't a lot of room for a bigger heat sink but I'm sure we can fit that..._if we can find the darn light._ There should be room for improved electronics but I understand the light and electronics work excellent out of the box.

The multi-LED version of this light, the direct drive Brunton lantern pales (bad pun) in comparison to the Golden Dragon.


----------



## MY (May 21, 2005)

Again, great lantern. Keep looking. If a group buy is organized, count me in for another one.

Regards.


----------



## James S (May 21, 2005)

Group Buy? I want one too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Grumpy (May 22, 2005)

I would also like one if there is a group buy.


----------



## Lux Luthor (May 23, 2005)

Count me in too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## Darell (May 23, 2005)

Count me in for the *review* of the group buy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I swear, this must be the most interest in a group buy that we've ever had before a group buy has ever been offered.


----------



## jtice (May 23, 2005)

heh, I think you are right Darell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Now, if we could just get the GB started ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

I ruined alittle 4AA Dorcy lantern the other night, trying to make something like this lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## vcal (May 23, 2005)

If somebody does find a source for the Osram, I'll bet the price will something like $30. ea. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## jdriller (May 23, 2005)

I'm in too, if this happens.


----------



## MY (May 23, 2005)

Before I got my OSRAM lantern, and having great interest in Otak's lantern head, I went to Wallyworld and bought several lanterns trying to retrofit it to one of my lights but to no avail. I am actually trying to get a replacement OSRAM reflector head to use as a lantern mod head (a.k.a., Otak idea) to fit my lionheart.

Regars.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 23, 2005)

For a no-buy group-buy in the wrong section, cpf's Reviews, I think this thread is funny.

What is not funny is we can't find the product to start a Group Buy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I'm still looking for the Lantern. Everybody..._keep on lookin'._


----------



## jtice (May 23, 2005)

I know, its getting bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I have looked on and off the last couple weeks. NOTHING /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Do you think we can contact the makewr directly?
Or would they not want to sell to us direct?


----------



## javafool (May 23, 2005)

I received a response from Osram Sylvania a little while ago. They said in part to contact Gilway Technical Lamp @ http://www.gilway.com/ or Next Generation Lighting @ http://www.nextgl.com/NextGL/index.aspx for additional information. Maybe someone can contact them to see if they can get the Camping Lanterns.


----------



## jtice (May 23, 2005)

I cant really call from work, but I sent them both an email, asking if they carried the lantern, and if they could supply a large # of them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (May 23, 2005)

I just got a responce from gilway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif no good

They have OEM OSRAM parts, and were happy to tell me about those, and gave me some pdf files on them, but they do not carry the lanyards /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

He recommended a place like REI, which I dont think has them, cuz one of us would have noticed by now.

~John


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2005)

I have another vender on the hunt! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

he should get back to me soon, he sells OSRAM parts, and has put in a request to them to see if he can get the lanterns.
cross your fingers!

~John


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2005)

Frenchy found this site, 
I had google translate it, but I can still barely understand it LOL

web page


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2005)

Another good link by Frenchy ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

web page


----------



## belyo (May 25, 2005)

And it is a runtime chart. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







The Camping LED went over the sea by "The man" resident in Europe.


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2005)

Thats very nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
now please stop teasing me.


im gonna go cry now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## belyo (May 25, 2005)

I wanted to tell that a runtime of the lantern was short unexpectedly.


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2005)

short?
Its rated for 4 hours, so it seems it ran as long as it was supposed to, alittle longer actually.


----------



## belyo (May 25, 2005)

It is written in a package with "100 hours @ Low". So I expected long runtime by high setting.

I expected too much it.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 25, 2005)

I wonder how it would fare on nimh cells.


----------



## JimH (May 25, 2005)

Need help from our German CPFers for 

this one 

and this one


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2005)

Heres one of those links translated. the other wouldnt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

web page


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2005)

I did a currancy conversion on the other link, I think thats about $31.37


----------



## brightnorm (May 25, 2005)

Count me in on the group buy

Brightnorm


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jun 1, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 1, 2005)

Got this responce from the vender I had looking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

"""I heard the product is an "exclusive"--I don't know what that means. But,
it should be available for retail in October. That's as far as I got."""

looks like its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 1, 2005)

Maybe, Jtice I could consent a trade with your U2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I will look for you here in Europe....it seems this product is available in Germany, don't see it in France for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 1, 2005)

I want an OSRAM pretty bad Frenchy,,, but not THAT bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Where are the pics man !!!!
I expect a full review from you !!!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 1, 2005)

"exclusive"? What the heck does that mean?

I've never seen a group of people, myself included, try so hard to find and buy a product, only to be thwarted time and again by the manufacturer and their distributors.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 1, 2005)

yea i know, its like they dont want to make $$$$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif\

grrrr, I want one bad, but not enough to pay $10 shipping to get it from a overseas CPF member /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Jtice....

When I want bad a flashlight from U.S.A I am obliged to pay those $10 shipping from overseas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif It's why I haven't more flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JimH (Jun 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Frenchyled said:*
Hey Jtice....

When I want bad a flashlight from U.S.A I am obliged to pay those $10 shipping from overseas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif It's why I haven't more flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Frenchy, or anyone else,

If you can locate one of these and send it to me, I will gladly pay for the light and postage just for the priviledge of having a light that Jtice doesn't have /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.

Besides, he doen't have any room left on his jacket anyways.






PM me for shipping address if you find one.


----------



## Christoph (Jun 1, 2005)

I would pay 10 for shipping
who gets the PP


----------



## jtice (Jun 1, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh thats IT !!!!!!!!!!

I'll pay the $10 also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

now, whos gottem? hmmmmm?

Mark2, feel like buying them out? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 1, 2005)

Hehe...and I thought I was crazy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Just for Jtice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## JimH (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like the group buy is on.

This is thre first group buy I've ever seen where we got no product, no seller, no place to pay money, and people are willing to pay a premium instead of a discount



.

I guess this is what a group buy for vaporware looks like


----------



## HaulinLow (Jun 2, 2005)

if anyone can find them, I'm in for one also


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 2, 2005)

This is comical!

I wonder how many of us there would need to be to get OSRAM to pay attention. Or rather, how big the order would need to be. I'm guessing that even a few hundred units aren't enough to make them pay attention. 

As has been mentioned earlier in the thread, there is a similar light that uses standad 5mm LEDs. I wonder if this lamp wasn't a special contract with the manufacturer of the 5mm version?

Jon


----------



## Jumi (Jun 2, 2005)

I bought mine from local hardware store last friday for 33$ 
It was in their brochyre 10 days ago but there wasn't any in store, ordered one and they called me when it arrived. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

I was amazed how small it is, didn't look very bright at daylight but in darkened room it lights up very smoothly.

I opened it up and measured current draw, 350mA at high
100mA at low with little used alkalines.

The led itself is deep inside that chromeplated plastic, I will probably try to lift it up a 1cm and also add some aluminium for heatsink. I don't understand why the led is in so deep. 

Juha
From Finland (Europe) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jun 2, 2005)

ok I am in for group buy...based on the cursory but interesting review!


----------



## win67 (Jun 3, 2005)

In Karlsruhe, Germany just arrived at KARSTADT (warehouse) Price is 25 Euro. (1 Dollar is 1,25 Euro).
Pulls 320mA from 4xAA Alkaline at high, 110 mA at low. Can't be "up to 100 hrs"!!! Can use with 3,7 LiIon Rechargeable 123 Cell, then about 100 mA at Low/High Either.
Made of cheap plastic.
Very well looking complicated electronics inside. Good heat sink (LED is mounted on metal).


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 3, 2005)

win67 - I don't think the dollar is that strong /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif, isn't it 1.25 USD to 1 Euro?

If you have access to the warehouse could you broker a group buy?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jon


----------



## Christoph (Jun 3, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## win67 (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry,
handling, shipping, custom declaration etc. are too complicated for me and too expensive for You. As they produce it in China (Yes it is printed LOMAK on the electronics inside) You will soon find them in the USA.

BUT: it needs 4 AA Cells and pulls over 300 mA in high mode and 100 mA in low mode. The TerraLux MiniStar 1 W LUXEON in my MiniMag runs 6 h with 2 AA NiMH 1600 mAh. I think Output of the TerraLux MiniStar is the same. So I find it a little inefficient to use 4 AA Cells instead of 2 Cells for the same runtime...ok, You can dim it, then maybe 15 hours of runtime, but at lower output level. Don't ask me why OSRAM/LOMAK need so many electronic parts inside.


----------



## Kilted (Jun 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*StoneDog said:*
This is comical!

I wonder how many of us there would need to be to get OSRAM to pay attention. Or rather, how big the order would need to be. I'm guessing that even a few hundred units aren't enough to make them pay attention. 

As has been mentioned earlier in the thread, there is a similar light that uses standad 5mm LEDs. I wonder if this lamp wasn't a special contract with the manufacturer of the 5mm version?

Jon 

[/ QUOTE ]

My local Brookstone store has the 5mm led version for sale as a three latern pack for $50.

Bought it, got home tried 'em out. I did not like the beam pattern lot's of artifacts, and one lamp had dead led, the one in the middle which also happens to be low. I took 'em back and got a refund. Color was very blue, I did not like the color at all.

The 4x5mm is cheaper but I did not like the light at all.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## ARC mania (Jun 5, 2005)

C'mon, win67, can you hook us all up with a group buy? I really hate to beg but I found these Osram camping LED lanterns to be pretty nice due to its size and light output. Even if you say the runtime isn't too good, I can always modify the internal converter to perform better. I don't know how many others out there want a Osram camping LED but if the price could come down, I'd be willing to pitch in for 10 units. Thanks.

ARC mania


----------



## javafool (Jun 5, 2005)

I would be in, particularly for a MJ modified /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Christoph (Jun 5, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jun 5, 2005)

I am in for 2 or 3 of these.. 

Curtis


----------



## Sigman (Jun 5, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 5, 2005)

Are these the lanterns? 3 for $50.00. Brookstone 
Thanks, Gorn!


----------



## BlueBoy (Jun 5, 2005)

Me too, me too, for two, thank you.

Allen


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jun 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ernsanada said:*
Are these the lanterns? 3 for $50.00. Brookstone 
Thanks, Gorn! 

[/ QUOTE ]

no, those are the 'watered-down' version that utilize 5mm leds.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 6, 2005)

4X4 Dragon,

Thanks for the info! I was going to get a set of those lanterns on Wednesday. 

I want the other version, the brighter ones.


----------



## daloosh (Jun 6, 2005)

win67, welcome to CPF and why dontcha stay awhile! Thanks for the info.

Mike, sign me up for a modded Osram!

daloosh


----------



## jdriller (Jun 6, 2005)

I want a ARC mania Dragon, too.


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmm... Do the 5mm version use the same "frosted" dome as the GoldenDragon version?

If so, we're looking at $17 per Brookstone 5mm version plus maybe a Luxeon, custom heatsink and buck circuit. Say $8 for a lux1 emitter plus the cost of a custom machined 'sink and circuit and we're at well over the $32 plus shipping that it seems to cost to have the GoldenDragon shipped over.

Guys, this isn't looking good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Jon


----------



## BEpsilon (Jun 7, 2005)

We should get a rep/agent and contact Lomak. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I want one, but I believe the chance of actually getting one is slim... Possible, but slim...


----------



## win67 (Jun 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*daloosh said:*
win67, welcome to CPF and why dontcha stay awhile! Thanks for the info.

Thank You - nice forum here.

Some news about the OSRAM GOLDEN DRAGON Latern.
I just telephoned with the german productmanager of the latern from nuernberg/germany.

Good news: this latern will be soon distributed in usa too. He has contacted his colleagues from osram sylvania in usa and gives me feedback soon, when he has a adress of a retailer in usa.

Bad news: the lantern I bought draws slightly over 100 mA in low mode. I contacted osram because my lantern was off after <16 hours in low mode with fully charged 1600 mAh NiMH-recharegeables. First they told me I was wrong, OSRAM used 2600 mAh Alkaline Cell from Varta and the current will get lower in operation, so that they archieved about 100 hours of runtime in intermittent operation.

Two days later, this morning the productmanager calls me: they have checked their lanterns and noticed, that they have problems with the electronics. 300 mA at high mode is normal, but 100 mA in low mode isn't and the lantern would not archieve 100 Hours of runtime with this. They inform me, when they have localised the problem.

I discussed with him, if there is a remote control or PIR-sensor in planning. He says not, because either of them would use 10mA in stand-by.

So that's not right! Months ago, I bought a (cheap) PIR-sensored LED Light with 4 Mignon-AA Cells in it and changed the 6 yellow stock LED to three Nichia Rank T. It operates a minimum of two months in my house as a floor light (lit every night about 15 times each two minutes of light). So I think it is possible to run a PIR-sensor with a minimum of standby-consumtion. This PIR-Light was sold by a german coffeeroaster ("tschibo") for about 7 Euro (without nichias of course, stock led were un-useful dim 6 yellow standard LED).

I keep You informed with the OSRAM latern.

regards from germany


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info Win67 !!! And welcome to CPF too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I'll make a test with four 2300 mah in low mode and will inform you about the result...but I think all lantern have the same problem /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 9, 2005)

win67,

Welcome to the Forum,

Thanks alot for all the information.

Have you tested with other batteries?
Maybe alkaline cells wouldnt be as high as 100mA?


----------



## cue003 (Jun 9, 2005)

Looking forward to hearing what else win67 finds out. I am interested in maybe 3-4 of these little gems.

Curtis


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 9, 2005)

Fantastic news that they are going to release this lantern in North America AND that they're working on the 100ma issue!

Thanks win67!

Jon


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 10, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif It seems I have the same problem as explained by OSRAM to win67.....

My first test on dim level with 4xPowerex 2300 mah batteries didn't last more than 15 hours vs 100 hours promise by OSRAM /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Morality...don't believe all informations that you can find on package /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I hope Osram will correct this electronic problem on the next batch /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

But, for me it's not really a problem, I light it only for demonstration when a visitor wish to see my collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I'll try another test with 4 alkaline batteries soon, but I have to buy these batteries, I haven't more alkaline at home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## markdi (Jun 12, 2005)

I am getting 22 New Nichia Leds from Grumpy.
I think they are the same led's used in the newest
photon freedom.
from what I have read on grumpys thread.
they handle overdriving very well and they are nice and white.

I am not sure if the mj led would be better - maybe

I wonder if the brookstone version is regulated or resistored ?
the modded brookstone would not be quite as bright as the golden child(dragon) lantern(75% or so with led upgrade and resistor or other current boosting mod - if nessary) but it may have a better runtime.

if the golden dragon led is about the asme as a 1 watt luxeon in output then it is equivelent to 10 to 14 white 
5mm led's - what type and mcd output per milliwatt - no clue(heard this comparison quite a long time ago)

I wonder how many of the new nichia led's it takes to equal a 1 watt luxeon

If any one has 2 brookstone lanterns I would buy one and 
upgrade the led's in both and send the modded lantern back to it's owner.

50 bucks for 3 is a little steep.

I would be interested in purchasing the golden lantern.
or the 4 by 5 mm brookstone version.

feel free to email or pm me

Mark D.


----------



## win67 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi,
the productmanager from nuernberg/germany tells me that the lantern will be available in usa in about three months at www.lowes.com and will be traded under the sylvania label.

they are still working on the issue of the runtime-problem.

win67


----------



## javafool (Jun 13, 2005)

WOW, great news win67. Thanks for all the follow-up and communications!


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 13, 2005)

for singaporeans in cpf: i think i saw the 1.2watts camping lantern in singapore! no i am not going to tell you where  but i am going to tell you it in a diy store. no, i don't have it becoz they put it on display (yea i played wif it) but found nothing of the same on the shelfs ( nope not even the 5mm ones) are they dumb or something?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 14, 2005)

I've read on the back of the package in very small letters:

_* Kompakte, schlagfeste Campingleuchte...._hmmm, wrong language...next...

_* Rugged compact camping lantern
* With superbright OSRAM GOLDEN DRAGON® highpower LEDs (30,000 mLumens on new batteries)
* 2 brightness levels (100%, 25%)
* Long battery life (up to 100 hours on the dimmed setting)
* Takes 4 AA batteries_

I think Osram has themselves covered by saying _up to_ 100 hours on the dimmed setting.


----------



## chimo (Jun 14, 2005)

I purchased one of the 4x5mm LED versions distributed under the Brunton label. It has a clear dome. I have not done any runtimes with it yet. Last night I replaced the LEDs with the Nichias from Grumpy's group buy. The output doubled! I tested the bare (no dome or globe) output from 1 meter.

Stock Low: 14.3 Lux (@ 1 meter)
Stock High: 43.8 Lux 

Nichia Low: 28.2 Lux
Nichia High: 95.2 Lux

I did not test the individual LED currents but I would SWAG it around 40mA. Based on this, I would not recommend the LCK 26K LEDs for this as they seem to degrade rather quickly at this current. Seeing that this is a lantern, it will likely get long burn times.

Paul


----------



## stormtrooper77 (Jun 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*chimo said:*
I purchased one of the 4x5mm LED versions distributed under the Brunton label. It has a clear dome. I have not done any runtimes with it yet. Last night I replaced the LEDs with the Nichias from Grumpy's group buy. The output doubled! I tested the bare (no dome or globe) output from 1 meter.

Stock Low: 14.3 Lux (@ 1 meter)
Stock High: 43.8 Lux 

Nichia Low: 28.2 Lux
Nichia High: 95.2 Lux

I did not test the individual LED currents but I would SWAG it around 40mA. Based on this, I would not recommend the LCK 26K LEDs for this as they seem to degrade rather quickly at this current. Seeing that this is a lantern, it will likely get long burn times.

Paul 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just purchased the same Brunton lantern and was thinking of swapping in the 26k LED's as well. Do you think the runtimes will be less than half? I only plan on using the lantern maybe an hour at a time.


----------



## markdi (Jun 14, 2005)

so was the led swap hard ?

the 26k led's degrade really fast compared to the nichia's


----------



## stormtrooper77 (Jun 15, 2005)

I took the Brunton apart yesterday. Modding it doesn't seem too hard. The hardest thing is getting the round lens back in place to screw the thing back together!


----------



## chimo (Jun 15, 2005)

BTW, on the Brunton I measured about 30mA battery draw on low and around 95mA on high (NiMH batteries). Run time should be quite good and this should also be alkaline friendly. 

The LED swap was fairly easy. The LEDs reside on a different board that is connected to the driver board by three wire standoffs. Once you have unsoldered the standoffs you have full access to the LED board so replacing the LEDs are easy. 

Yes, the dome assembly has three posts that the screws from the battery compartment go into and it is a bit of a PITA on re-assembly.

Paul


----------



## markdi (Jun 15, 2005)

are the led's regulated ?

now I need to find some one who wants to sell one or find 2 friends who want a modded one.


----------



## ernsanada (Jun 22, 2005)

Got mine from Frenchyled.







Thanks, Frenchyled!


Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Brock (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone seen these in the states yet? Where can we get the 1w versions?


----------



## Sigman (Jul 7, 2005)

win67 said:


> Hi, the productmanager from nuernberg/germany tells me that the lantern will be available in usa in about three months at www.lowes.com and will be traded under the sylvania label.
> 
> they are still working on the issue of the runtime-problem.
> 
> win67


------


----------



## 83Venture (Jul 8, 2005)

Hope the Lowes in my town will carry it.


----------



## Xenon (Jul 24, 2005)

For those interested in this lamp in Singapore, you can go to Marina Square, Home-Fix at Basement level, they have it together with other Osram lights.

I'm not sure of the price though, they have it on display/demo, but no price tags.


----------



## BVH (Oct 11, 2005)

I assume no one has seen the Osram lantern at Lowes yet as this old thread said or did that turn out to be bust?


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been checking periodically at my local Lowes with no success yet :mecry: 

 
I've seen a few on ebay, in fact I think there is still one for sale there, from a seller in Portugal. IIRC, he wants $33 plus $12.50 shipping to the US.


----------



## tc17 (Oct 16, 2005)

Is that Osram lantern the exact same light as the Brunton Glorb is? From the pictures they look identical.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2005)

The Osram Golden Dragon lantern is 5.5" tall by 2.0" diameter at its maximum width (approximately 2.45" in diameter with the legs extended).


----------



## tc17 (Oct 16, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The Osram Golden Dragon lantern is 5.5" tall by 2.0" diameter at its maximum width (approximately 2.45" in diameter with the legs extended).


The Brunton Glorb lantern info says its 5.7" tall by 1.8" width. Although after reading the reviews on Amazon.com about the Brunton Glorb, it doesn't seem like the same light because the reviews aren't good.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 16, 2005)

The Brunton Glorb and the Osram are the same physical body.

Big difference is the Brunton uses 4 5mm LEDs while the Osram uses the single Osram Golden Dragon, which is similar to a 1W Luxeon in performance.

This is why the Brunton performance is inferior to the Osram.

Mark


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2005)

I just re-measured, and the Osram Golden Dragon lantern is 5.6" high by 1.9" in diameter with the legs retracted.


----------



## John N (Dec 27, 2005)

Any update on getting this lantern in the states?

Also, any update on fixing the low output mode?

Thanks,

-john


----------



## Haz (Dec 29, 2005)

John,

Don't know if they are available in the states, However they are available from a group buy, and a few other sellers from Singapore.

Does anyone know whether the run time has been 'fixed up' on the low mode in the latest recent batches?. I heard in previous comments, it is suppose to achieve up to 100 hours, but was only getting around 15 hours. 15 hours is still alright, however 100 hours will be much better!.


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for the pics & review, great looking lantern and that light output is fairly good. Does it light up a large area or is it best for inside the tent?


Either way we'll probably never be able to buy in Aus, is there anywhere I can buy it online?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes, what the heck is the runtime on the Golden Dragon Lantern?

Is it 25hrs on high? or 6hrs?
Is it 15hrs on low or 15hrs?
How about NiMHs or Lithium Primaries?

I must have missed the runtime posts if any.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 2, 2006)

25 hours on high, 100 hours on low.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 3, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> 25 hours on high, 100 hours on low.


I have the Osram Golden Dragon Lantern and I really like it. I have looked all over and still cant find a *verified* runtime test on this lantern. I know the package claims 25hrs on high and 100hrs on low but we know that advertised runtimes are not always correct. Do we have any info on CPF runtime tests? Alkalines? Lithiums? NiMH?

.


----------



## reefphilic (Jan 12, 2006)

Due to my stupidity. I lost the first set of datas when I tried to export it. Anyway, I've redone the runtime test at hi power using 2500mAH Sanyo's NiMH batteries.

Measurement was done with 0.05ohm 1% tolerance sense resistor with Meterman 38XR datalogging DMM.


----------



## Haz (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the runtime chart reefphilic, I wonder what happened at the 3hr25min mark, it looks like it jumped up in brightest and stayed above that mark for almost 2 hours, before falling back to the same level, so the results showed less than 9 hrs runtime, compared to 25 hrs advertised runtime. 

Tested:Advertised
High 9hrs:25hrs
so perhaps low would be
Low 36hrs:100hrs???


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 12, 2006)

Advertised runtimes are after all, advertised runtimes 
Nice work reefphilic, at least now I have an idea how long this lasts. Prob one night throughout instead of 2 nights.

I wonder if others have had different mileage with different batts? The relatively long time makes it tedious to do a runtime test


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 14, 2006)

reefphilic said:


> Due to my stupidity. I lost the first set of datas when I tried to export it. Anyway, I've redone the runtime test at hi power using 2500mAH Sanyo's NiMH batteries.
> 
> Measurement was done with 0.05ohm 1% tolerance sense resistor with Meterman 38XR datalogging DMM.


*Thanks a LOT for taking the time to do a runtime and posting a graph. I had a sneaking suspicion that it wouldn't live up to the claims but I didn't realize how poor it would actually be. That is pretty bad IMHO if in fact the River Rock lantern has 9hrs or so at regulation. Damn advertised claims  *

Something is not adding up. The RR is brighter, has regulation IIRC and runs on the same cells! :thinking: 

The only thing the OSRAM has over the RR is the beam quality but that is not enough to make this a good buy over the RR for my needs. I'm dissapointed in the OSRAM Golden Dragon since the runtime expectations was its saving grace to me. I'm either going to sell it or canibalize it for the LED which is not a good idea anyway. Anyone interested in my OSRAM send me a PM.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmm, there's a chance that one of the batts discharged unequally?

When I did a runtime test for a 3 x NiMh C-cell powered mag, the light gave up a little earlier than expected. When I checked the voltage, 2 cells were still at 1.25v or so, while one had been sucked to 0.85v, resulting in the drop in overall voltage. 

If the cells discharged equally, it looked like maybe another hours worth of runtime at least, I'm guessing? 

So it's hard to judge outright with just one test and if the batts discharge distribution wasn't noted. Erasmus has put in a Lux I R-bin (reportedly ard 60% brighter) and I just dumped a Lux III T-bin in it (not THAT much brighter because it is only running at half-spec. A U-bin or any Lux V should be noticeably brighter even at half-spec). I wonder what the runtimes will be on those... :thinking:


----------

